# Adobe Bridge andCamera Raw, Raw to JPEG ?



## Judd (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a bunch of photos in RAW format that I want to make some changes to (color and crop). Camera RAW seems to be doing a good job when I set it to AUTO, then I crop.

I click save and save as JPEG to a different folder. But when I preview the images in Bridge, it seems to have changed the RAW file as well.

Is this indeed changing the raw file? I thought this would be similar to other Windows files when you "save as", it does not change the original file.

I do understand a little how when you change RAW files,  it is non destructive.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2010)

Whatever you did to you RAW, it is not permanent.  You can change it back to the way it was.  You can even take a picture in black and white, and when you process it, you can change it back to color.


----------



## Judd (Jun 7, 2010)

OK, not sure why they are showing in Bridge as the newer version, with the crop and color change. Even when I open them in Photoshop, they are cropped and there is no way to undo the crop.


I want to upload a batch of photos to Smugmug.

What is the best process to take a large amount of RAW images, crop them, and save them to JPEG?

Camera RAW seems to be doing a good job w/o even taking them to PS. But I can not crop to scale, such as 5x7 etc.

Do I need to take them all the way to PS, then save them as JPEG's?


Sorry if this is a newb question. I plan on doing the lynda tutorials soon


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmm.. I use the sofware that comes with my canon to adjust the RAW.  I dont think I can open a RAW file on my photoshop.

Crop is different than resizing.  You can use ACTION on Photoshop to resize a batch.  It is pretty easy.  It is like macro on excel.  For example, I created an Action to put signature on all opened files on Photoshop.  YOu should google tutorial on how to do that.  I didnt even use a tutorial and I figured it out.


----------



## Judd (Jun 7, 2010)

I want to crop them not resize them, and that can not be automated, since each photo is different with different crop areas. Sometimes I shoot to big of an area, and I crop to tighten in on the subject

If I remember right, when you crop in PS, you can set a scale, like 5x7 so you know it will fit in frame, etc

I am trying to get them looking halfway decent before putting them up on smugmug


I have CS5, which includes Bridge, Camera RAW, PS CS5, among other things. You can preview RAW images in Bridge, open in Camera RAW, and make some changes. Some of the tutorials I have seen suggest this method.

Just wondering the fastest process when doing large batches and you have to manually crop each one. It is a lot of images to process, just want to be efficient


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2010)

Believe it or not, though I have CS5, I crop my sports images using Windows Picture Viewer.
I find it much faster than Photoshop.


----------

